#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Sistema routerbox, mal desenvolvido! Mal administrado!

## Maurobranquinho

Boa tarde.
Hoje pela manhã quando cheguei no escritório, nosso provedor estava totalmente fora do ar! Começei a ver então qual era o problema. Quando abri o sistema do routerbox, o mesmo apresentava a mensagem de licença inválida. fui verificar então se tinha alguma fatura em atraso ou algo do tipo. Eis que então temos a informação de que a Isuper (desenvolvedora do routerbox) estava com o link fora do ar. Liguei para eles, e fui informado que não tinha nada o que fazer, apenas esperar o link voltar.
Esta espera durou até ás 17:30 quando o link voltou. Ai fica a pergunta: Um desenvolvedor não tem nenhum espelho de seu banco de dados para atualizar de outro lugar? co-location? Link de backup? Meu deus, qualquer software tem alguma redundância para autenticar, principamente quando trabalhamos com servidores que tem vários clientes "pendurados" nestes.
Ai além de ser péssimamente atendido ( pois já não é a primeira vez que isto acontece) o pessoal sempre tem uma forma de jogar a culpa em você. Falando que eu teria de trocar de link para poder funcionar e que eles não conseguiam nos autenticar pois não estavamos na mesma operadora que eles estavam operando de backup. Que piada!!! Não poder entrar em um servidor que esta com um link de outra operadora!!!
Fica aqui minha opinião, não sei se aconteceu com mais alguém hoje?

Obrigado

----------


## megabyte

Seria bom já começar a pensar em algum software local que você controlasse. 
Já basta o link das operadoras que temos que ficar na maos deles.

----------


## evertonsoares

O pior é vc adquirir o melhor sistema que tem hoje no mercado, (prefiro não comentar o nome), custa uma fortuna, e em plena fase de ativação vc precisando que eles enviem um manual com a configuração completa do Radius no MK eles simplesmente respondem para vc que não fazem o suporte do mikrotik e não tem um manual de configuração! Tive de ligar em outro provedor que tem o sistema para tirar algumas duvidas e por diferença de versão não rodou... A vdd é uma só depois que os caras vendem o produto que se dane o consumidor, bem tipico do comerciante brasileiro mesmo...

----------


## WordNet

> O pior é vc adquirir o melhor sistema que tem hoje no mercado, (prefiro não comentar o nome), custa uma fortuna, e em plena fase de ativação vc precisando que eles enviem um manual com a configuração completa do Radius no MK eles simplesmente respondem para vc que não fazem o suporte do mikrotik e não tem um manual de configuração! Tive de ligar em outro provedor que tem o sistema para tirar algumas duvidas e por diferença de versão não rodou... A vdd é uma só depois que os caras vendem o produto que se dane o consumidor, bem tipico do comerciante brasileiro mesmo...


amigo por acaso é o mk solutions?
pois estou trocando de sistema tambem e recebi ótimas indicações dele, mais é um dos mais caros por isso vi agora e fiquei com medo

----------


## ixcsoft

Sou suspeito em falar, mas estamos migrando alguns sistemas para a nosso sistema IXCProvedor, e com isso acabamos conhecendo os softwares que tem no mercado, existem sistemas bons, e sistemas muito amadores, na maioria das vezes serve simplesmente para cadastro de cliente, inserção de regras no mk e um simples contas a receber. Nosso conceito é bem diferente trabalhamos com um sistema voltado para gestão de empresa com integração mikrotik, quem tiver interesse em conhecer nosso produto teremos o prazer de fazer uma demonstração detalhada.

----------


## rogeriodj

> Sou suspeito em falar, mas estamos migrando alguns sistemas para a nosso sistema IXCProvedor, e com isso acabamos conhecendo os softwares que tem no mercado, existem sistemas bons, e sistemas muito amadores, na maioria das vezes serve simplesmente para cadastro de cliente, inserção de regras no mk e um simples contas a receber. Nosso conceito é bem diferente trabalhamos com um sistema voltado para gestão de empresa com integração mikrotik, quem tiver interesse em conhecer nosso produto teremos o prazer de fazer uma demonstração detalhada.


Creio o mais completo de todos no momento e mais enconta se chama Topsap, o resto é resto!!

----------


## Gustavinho

> Creio o mais completo de todos no momento e mais enconta se chama Topsap, o resto é resto!!


Sabe informar o custo do sistema amigo?

----------


## 1929

Pessoal, estou entrando num campo que não é meu. Mas fui atrás de informações. 
Realmente o sistema do Routerbox ficou ontem sem autenticação.
Na verdade a base de dados fica no provedor. 
O que acontece é que o sistema precisa de autenticação diária para poder alterar ou incluir dados no cadastro.
Mas o provedor não para, não fica fora do ar, não deixa os assinantes na mão
Um provedor amigo que usa o sistema me informou isso, que o sistema não parou. Só a edição de dados cadastrais ou inclusão de novos. Mas que já bateu de frente com eles a respeito de ter redundância de link o que já estaria sendo providenciado.

Quanto aos recursos ele está supersatisfeito. Um primor segundo ele.

----------


## rogeriodj

> Sabe informar o custo do sistema amigo?


Tem um custo de implantação e mensalidade de R$ 250,00, se limite de clientes!!

----------


## RCINFONET

> Pessoal, estou entrando num campo que não é meu. Mas fui atrás de informações. 
> Realmente o sistema do Routerbox ficou ontem sem autenticação.
> Na verdade a base de dados fica no provedor. 
> O que acontece é que o sistema precisa de autenticação diária para poder alterar ou incluir dados no cadastro.
> Mas o provedor não para, não fica fora do ar, não deixa os assinantes na mão
> Um provedor amigo que usa o sistema me informou isso, que o sistema não parou. Só a edição de dados cadastrais ou inclusão de novos. Mas que já bateu de frente com eles a respeito de ter redundância de link o que já estaria sendo providenciado.
> 
> Quanto aos recursos ele está supersatisfeito. Um primor segundo ele.


uso o sistema aqui e não tive problemas.

----------


## felixhmakowski

Utilizo routerbox a dois anos junto com o Speedr e estou muito satisfeito... o sistema nao cai quando nao altentica o que acontece é que vc nao consegue fazer inserção de dados..

----------


## 1929

> uso o sistema aqui e não tive problemas.


Exatamente. 
O meu amigo que usa falou que o provedor dele ficou o dia inteiro funcionando.
Só não podia editar e incluir dados.
Quando tiver link de redundância vai ser resolvido esta questão. 
O routerbox está na nossa lista de melhoramentos.

----------


## adepad

> Exatamente. 
> O meu amigo que usa falou que o provedor dele ficou o dia inteiro funcionando.
> Só não podia editar e incluir dados.
> Quando tiver link de redundância vai ser resolvido esta questão. 
> O routerbox está na nossa lista de melhoramentos.



Tambem uso o sistema aqui e não tive problema alguma, posso falar que o sistema é excelente! Isso já tem mais de 2 anos, agora será que o amigo não deixou de pagar o fatura e foi bloqueado pois como ele citou isso pode acontecer isso ai! Realmente depois que implantei posso afirmar, a minha vida mudou e muito pra melhor, não ganho nada com essa divulgaçao, mas posso afirmar que em termos de sistema hoje estou muito bem servido, tudo que preciso tenho ali, hoje é so cuidar do alinhamento da torre e que o resto ele faz e muito bem feito!

----------


## cls7007

> Tambem uso o sistema aqui e não tive problema alguma, posso falar que o sistema é excelente! Isso já tem mais de 2 anos, agora será que o amigo não deixou de pagar o fatura e foi bloqueado pois como ele citou isso pode acontecer isso ai! Realmente depois que implantei posso afirmar, a minha vida mudou e muito pra melhor, não ganho nada com essa divulgaçao, mas posso afirmar que em termos de sistema hoje estou muito bem servido, tudo que preciso tenho ali, hoje é so cuidar do alinhamento da torre e que o resto ele faz e muito bem feito!


Faço das suas as minhas palavras, a unica coisa que não funcionou foi o proxy e a um ano atrás quando ativei o sistema, porem depois de desativar o proxy tudo roda as mil maravilhas! aqui ontem funcionou normalmente! inclui 2 clientes ontem sem problemas

----------


## ricardoandre

> O pior é vc adquirir o melhor sistema que tem hoje no mercado, (prefiro não comentar o nome), custa uma fortuna, e em plena fase de ativação vc precisando que eles enviem um manual com a configuração completa do Radius no MK eles simplesmente respondem para vc que não fazem o suporte do mikrotik e não tem um manual de configuração! Tive de ligar em outro provedor que tem o sistema para tirar algumas duvidas e por diferença de versão não rodou... A vdd é uma só depois que os caras vendem o produto que se dane o consumidor, bem tipico do comerciante brasileiro mesmo...


falou e disse, acho que temos o mesmo sistema

----------


## Maurobranquinho

> Tambem uso o sistema aqui e não tive problema alguma, posso falar que o sistema é excelente! Isso já tem mais de 2 anos, agora será que o amigo não deixou de pagar o fatura e foi bloqueado pois como ele citou isso pode acontecer isso ai! Realmente depois que implantei posso afirmar, a minha vida mudou e muito pra melhor, não ganho nada com essa divulgaçao, mas posso afirmar que em termos de sistema hoje estou muito bem servido, tudo que preciso tenho ali, hoje é so cuidar do alinhamento da torre e que o resto ele faz e muito bem feito!


Amigo, estavamos com a fatura em dia sim. Inclusive ligamos para se certificar e quem informou que estavam com problema no link foi o proprio atendente!!! TODOS os clientes que estavam autenticando por RADIUS no routerbox não navegavam. Minha dúvida é? Como que desenvolvem um sistema que não tem espelho do banco de dados? Um link de backup? Co-location? Enfim. Usamos um sistema de cache que não é do routerbox, e este tem 5 fontes diferentes de autenticação!!! Já fui programador, e uma das coisas que precisam ter quando se trabalha com algo assim é redundância de lugares ou servidores! Algo que quando caia um, o pessoal não fique fora!!!
Abri este tópico porque este não foi a primeira vez que da problema. A causa foi a primeira, mas o sistema em si tem outros fatores que deixam muito a desejar! Atendimento, desenvolvimento...

----------


## Gustavinho

> Tem um custo de implantação e mensalidade de R$ 250,00, se limite de clientes!!


Vi que é possível solcitar o DEMO no site.....
Vou ver se atende as necessidades básicas que preciso por aqui hoje.
Vlw

----------


## luchini

Olá Srs.

Meu nome é Junior e sou um dos consultores do Routerbox.

Tomei conhecimento desse tópico por acaso navegando pelo under, como sou consultor do Routerbox, posso esclarecer em nota particular por mim e não pela empresa, alguns pontos e a quem todos que possa interessar.

Todos os assuntos relacionados ao Routerbox (comercial, suporte e satisfações) são feitos diretamente na nossa central de relacionamento acessível em nosso site www.routerbox.com.br . Porem como o tópico podemos dizer que seu enunciado é grave, é também necessário aos ouvidos dos interessados, uma versão de nosso lado.

Realmente no dia informado, testemunhamos um grave problema na nossa OPERADORA de link, um problema interno na GVT norte do Paraná que afetou toda nossa região. Note do Paraná Inteiro e creio que mais algumas regiões que aqui chegam. Nem que se tivéssemos 2 links em 2 fibras diferentes pela GVT, resolveria esse problema. Temos totais condições de comprovar isso através de relatório emitido pela empresa após resolver o problema que teve inicio naquela manhã tenebrosa. Esse é o primeiro ponto. E sabemos que nosso cliente não tem culpa disso. Realmente foi um transtorno muito grande a todos nós.

É uma realidade também que o Routerbox autentica em nossas bases, algumas consultas são feitas, inclusive de inadimplência MAS com período de tempo, muito, mas muito grande de “re-autenticação” Coisa de varias HORAS.
Aqueles casos de cópias que NÃO estão inadimplentes, não existiram problemas locais em seus provedores em virtude do Routerbox não conseguir autenticar, conforme vários casos aqui relatados. Não posso afirmar que nosso cliente estava em período de inadimplência por questão ética, mas o motivo de seu sistema EM PARTICULAR apresentar tais problemas TALVEZ esteja relacionado a isso. Isso se resolveu no momento que a GVT resolveu seu problema interno e finalmente a cópia do cliente veio autenticar com informações atualizadas.

Quero aqui deixar bem claro, primeiro que em vários anos de operação é a primeira vez que isso acontece com essa gravidade na operadora escolhida pelo grupo de provedores que fazemos parte e conosco a bordo dele. Deixar claro também que mesmo com a gravidade do caso que fizemos parte, onde pelo menos 1.2Gb de trafego constante simplesmente parou, mesmo assim, nenhum cliente nosso teve maiores problemas em seus provedores em virtude do problema da GVT. Mais uma vez, aqui temos varios casos que de clientes que não tiveram problemas do seu provedor parar.

Nossos esforços são que assim seja. Devemos levar em consideração os detalhes de caso a caso, para uma avaliação geral.

Aceitamos a critica do nosso cliente, pois todos estamos sujeito a falhas e com elas, melhoramos a cada vez, porem dessa vez, não houve falhas no Routerbox e isso é um fato.

Lembrando que estamos sempre a disposição para qualquer tipo de contato.

Um abraço.







> Boa tarde.
> Hoje pela manhã quando cheguei no escritório, nosso provedor estava totalmente fora do ar! Começei a ver então qual era o problema. Quando abri o sistema do routerbox, o mesmo apresentava a mensagem de licença inválida. fui verificar então se tinha alguma fatura em atraso ou algo do tipo. Eis que então temos a informação de que a Isuper (desenvolvedora do routerbox) estava com o link fora do ar. Liguei para eles, e fui informado que não tinha nada o que fazer, apenas esperar o link voltar.
> Esta espera durou até ás 17:30 quando o link voltou. Ai fica a pergunta: Um desenvolvedor não tem nenhum espelho de seu banco de dados para atualizar de outro lugar? co-location? Link de backup? Meu deus, qualquer software tem alguma redundância para autenticar, principamente quando trabalhamos com servidores que tem vários clientes "pendurados" nestes.
> Ai além de ser péssimamente atendido ( pois já não é a primeira vez que isto acontece) o pessoal sempre tem uma forma de jogar a culpa em você. Falando que eu teria de trocar de link para poder funcionar e que eles não conseguiam nos autenticar pois não estavamos na mesma operadora que eles estavam operando de backup. Que piada!!! Não poder entrar em um servidor que esta com um link de outra operadora!!!
> Fica aqui minha opinião, não sei se aconteceu com mais alguém hoje?
> 
> Obrigado

----------


## Maurobranquinho

Mais uma vez venho a dizer que nossa fatura estava em dia!!! Quem confirma isto não somos nós e sim o seu próprio atendente.
Quando falo em ter redundância, falo em uma hospedagem fora, em outro servidor. Tomo por base o sistema de cache onde o mesmo tem uma autenticação fora do Brasil e olha que nem precisa isso. Mas ai como sempre o problema é com nós... Não tome por pessoal camarada, mas este jogo de empurra já vem de muito antes, se esta atitude está sendo com nós, bom gostaria que me fale...

----------


## Vanduir

> Mais uma vez venho a dizer que nossa fatura estava em dia!!! Quem confirma isto não somos nós e sim o seu próprio atendente.
> Quando falo em ter redundância, falo em uma hospedagem fora, em outro servidor. Tomo por base o sistema de cache onde o mesmo tem uma autenticação fora do Brasil e olha que nem precisa isso. Mas ai como sempre o problema é com nós... Não tome por pessoal camarada, mas este jogo de empurra já vem de muito antes, se esta atitude está sendo com nós, bom gostaria que me fale...



Boa noite Mauro, Fato Lamentavel!!?? Sera? a mais de 3 anos que venho falando para o pessoal que quando vira a 00:00hs ate as 00:59hs fica o RouterBox dizedo Licença Invalida hoje pela manha cheguei no provedor o telefone tava uma loucura... fui ver o Sistema esta dando Erro de Licença... Entrei em Contato na central RBox e eles me informaram que estava com problema de HD...
Putzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz denovooooooooooooo e meu problemaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... uma Coisa q to de saco cheio e seguinte uso PPPoE com Rota Dinamica e Statica... clientes q estão com Rota Dinamica quando o servidor esta com problema de licença... não carrega a Rota o Cliente fica conectado porem sem Gateway Putzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz como que pode isso????????????????????????????????????????? PORRA VELHO!!! bom arrumaram n sei oque lah e resolveu, porem todos os clientes que tinha conectado no periudo que o RBox estava com este problema tiveram que reiniciar o PPPoE (desligar e ligar o radio na casa do cliente) ou tivemos que entrar na torre PPPoE que o cliente esta e derrubar o PPPoE para ele gerar a ROTA novamente... O Sistema e TOP de Linha Mais bem que isso poderia ser resolvido...

Att, Vanduir "Muito Indignado"

----------


## Vanduir

> Creio o mais completo de todos no momento e mais enconta se chama Topsap, o resto é resto!!




Vishi Sem Comentarios pra este ai!!!

Att, Vanduir

----------


## Vanduir

> Pessoal, estou entrando num campo que não é meu. Mas fui atrás de informações. 
> Realmente o sistema do Routerbox ficou ontem sem autenticação.
> Na verdade a base de dados fica no provedor. 
> O que acontece é que o sistema precisa de autenticação diária para poder alterar ou incluir dados no cadastro.
> Mas o provedor não para, não fica fora do ar, não deixa os assinantes na mão
> Um provedor amigo que usa o sistema me informou isso, que o sistema não parou. Só a edição de dados cadastrais ou inclusão de novos. Mas que já bateu de frente com eles a respeito de ter redundância de link o que já estaria sendo providenciado.
> 
> Quanto aos recursos ele está supersatisfeito. Um primor segundo ele.


Moderador Seguinte, quando o sistema Rbox nao acha a autenticacao Licenca, quem usar PPPoE com Rota Dinamica e se conectar no momento que tem a falha de licenca, fica sem internet!!! isso e FATO! o cliente conecta mais n e gerada a Rota dinamica ou seja fica sem Gateway!!! ai quando a licenca volta a funcionar este cliente q esta conectado precisa desconectar o PPPoE para voltar a Funcionar.

Att, Vanduir.

----------


## Vanduir

> Exatamente. 
> O meu amigo que usa falou que o provedor dele ficou o dia inteiro funcionando.
> Só não podia editar e incluir dados.
> Quando tiver link de redundância vai ser resolvido esta questão. 
> O routerbox está na nossa lista de melhoramentos.



Moderador veja com seu amigo se ele usa PPPoE com Rota Dinamica na rede dele.
caso sim veja se ele pode entrar em contato comigo: MSN: [email protected]
SKYPE: vanduir. Muito Obrigado.

Att, Vanduir

- - - Atualizado - - -




> Tambem uso o sistema aqui e não tive problema alguma, posso falar que o sistema é excelente! Isso já tem mais de 2 anos, agora será que o amigo não deixou de pagar o fatura e foi bloqueado pois como ele citou isso pode acontecer isso ai! Realmente depois que implantei posso afirmar, a minha vida mudou e muito pra melhor, não ganho nada com essa divulgaçao, mas posso afirmar que em termos de sistema hoje estou muito bem servido, tudo que preciso tenho ali, hoje é so cuidar do alinhamento da torre e que o resto ele faz e muito bem feito!


Mesmo que isso aconteca, o cliente do provedor n consegue carregar a rota para ter internet pra ele! isso q e o fodah.

----------


## tcftelecom

se este gerenciador da tanto problemas não esta na hora de trocar,diante de varias opções no mercado?

----------


## FabricioViana

Quando pensamos em desenvolver o RadiusNET o primeiro ponto realmente foi esse: o RadiusNET seria um gateway/router ou um servidor de autenticação?

Após analisar bastante vimos grande vantagem para o provedor possuir um roteador e servidor de autenticação de forma separada, com hardwares dedicados.

FreeBSD e Linux vão funcionar maravilhosamente como router mas, na prática, o que o mercado decidiu foi utilizar hardware e software dedicados: Mikrotik, Cisco, Juniper, etc.

Quem vai controlar a rede? O roteador!

Quem vai controlar o acesso a rede?? Fácil: o financeiro! Acessa quem paga!  :Smile: 

Assim, no meu ponto de vista, um software de gerenciamento deve cuidar do financeiro, administrativo, etc *interagindo com roteadores*! Não sendo o próprio roteador.

Como diz o filósofo: Cada um no seu quadrado!  :Smile: 

Outro ponto que gostaria de destacar sobre o RadiusNET: a autenticação do cliente do provedor não depende do pagamento do software, ou seja, se o provedor esquecer de pagar a fatura do RadiusNET, se der problema no meu servidor, se ocorrer algum erro no banco, etc etc etc, o cliente do provedor jamais deixa de autenticar!!

Abraços a todos.
Fabricio

----------


## Maurobranquinho

> Boa noite Mauro, Fato Lamentavel!!?? Sera? a mais de 3 anos que venho falando para o pessoal que quando vira a 00:00hs ate as 00:59hs fica o RouterBox dizedo Licença Invalida hoje pela manha cheguei no provedor o telefone tava uma loucura... fui ver o Sistema esta dando Erro de Licença... Entrei em Contato na central RBox e eles me informaram que estava com problema de HD...
> Putzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz denovooooooooooooo e meu problemaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... uma Coisa q to de saco cheio e seguinte uso PPPoE com Rota Dinamica e Statica... clientes q estão com Rota Dinamica quando o servidor esta com problema de licença... não carrega a Rota o Cliente fica conectado porem sem Gateway Putzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz como que pode isso????????????????????????????????????????? PORRA VELHO!!! bom arrumaram n sei oque lah e resolveu, porem todos os clientes que tinha conectado no periudo que o RBox estava com este problema tiveram que reiniciar o PPPoE (desligar e ligar o radio na casa do cliente) ou tivemos que entrar na torre PPPoE que o cliente esta e derrubar o PPPoE para ele gerar a ROTA novamente... O Sistema e TOP de Linha Mais bem que isso poderia ser resolvido...
> 
> Att, Vanduir "Muito Indignado"


Já não é a primeira vez que dá isto de erro de autenticação.
Aqui usamos hotspot, mas quando da isto, ou vc abre o navegador novamente ou então vc reinicia o servidor ( fui informado pelos técnicos do routerbox que nunca poderia reiniciar o servidor) mas ai vc faz isto e volta a funcionar. Antes o routerbox é que era o gateway da nossa rede. Hj retiamos ele da tarefa de fazer balanceamento de link já que cache sempre optamos por umas solução independente dele, e hj não temos problema quando cai link, pois o mk não trata links como primario e secundario e sim como link, sendo assim qlqr um que cair o outro assume, coisa que no routerbox não é assim.

----------


## maycodribeiro

Caros,

Primeiramente gostaria de deixar claro que não levanto nenhuma bandeira a respeito de qual sistema utilizar, acredito que isso dependa bastante do processo interno de cada empresa, cada caso um caso.

Sei o quanto é difícil se manter no mercado e todos os dias procuramos manter um altíssimo grau de qualidade, e as vezes o problema está no fornecedor (aconteceu com o amigo), por esse motivo todos os contratos deve seguir a lei (preto no branco), nesse acontecimento quem vai pagar o prejuízo do nosso amigo.

No mercado de telecom existem softwares de 'marca' que são conhecidos como: (OSS/BSS) que detalha incrivelmente os níveis do negócio de telecom, falta nos sistemas atuais que já testei algumas regras de negócio(comercial, financeiro, engenharia), a diferença não para por aqui, vai além; suporte, custos, atualizações, adaptações e disponibilidade.

Dessa maneira estou engajado em um projeto que ainda está embrião, para desenvolver uma aplicação que visa se adaptar justamente ao pequeno, médio e grande provedor (internet,tv e telefonia), digo que já estamos bem avançados e em breve vou disponibilizar algumas licenças beta para os colegas do fórum nos ajudar a testar todas as funções.


Agradeço pela atenção e ate breve.

----------


## Daniel

> Tem um custo de implantação e mensalidade de R$ 250,00, se limite de clientes!!



mas este sistema usa microtik

sistema bala é aquele que não precisa do microtik e faz todas as funções dele

----------


## naldo864

eu uso myauth3 a 5 anos apesar de estar um pouco defasado todos os problemas que tive foi facil resolver .
so para se acabar a energia ou queimar o servidor

----------


## Connectinfo

Amigo, utilizo o sistema Gerenet ISP, Estou impressionado com as funções que ele me permite, EXCELENTE SUPORTE, um sistema Flexível que se adapta a sua realidade... Esses dias precisei de uma customização... foi bem tranquila... RECOMENDO

----------

